# McAfee for ubuntu



## sharc444 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know it is not necessary but I had paid for McAfee before loading ubuntu and doing away with win xp, and would like to know what file I can use to open mcafee in ubuntu. I'm paid through aug of 2008 so what the heck. I have download it but can't open it. thanks, shar


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi sharc444,

From what you describe, you paid for McAfee while on WinXP, then loaded Ubuntu.

McAfee is a Windows only program, so in order to be able to execute it under Ubuntu you would need to install Wine on Ubuntu to execute a Windows executable. See Ubuntu (7,04) Fiesty Fawn Starter Guide for information on installing Wine on Ubuntu and running Windows executables.

-- Tom


----------



## aldenhg (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't bother. There's absolutely no point in wasting your time and your system's resources on a program that's made to defend against viruses that can't hurt you. Besides, I doubt that it would even run in wine. Remember - one of the best things about Linux is that you can get away without having a virus scanner slowing you down. Ubuntu has about as much use for McAfee as a snake has use for shoes.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

At a minimum, you should have an iptables firewall or a hardware router with a firewall between your computer and the Internet - regardless if it is Linux or not.

Anyone that tells you otherwise is either a fool or knows nothing about malware, Linux and the Internet.

Look into Firestarter, download and install and set it up. Check out the details in the Ubuntu Starter Guide in my previous message.

-- Tom


----------



## RobLinux (Nov 7, 2007)

He could install XP into VMware to run XP software occasionally, and then give himself a Virus problem, so that he can then use McAfee on something in the virtual machine.

In the 90's I had a user with a DOS emulator, used to read & create floppy disks for customers from a DEC Ultrix workstation. The emulation was so good, it caught a virus from one of the translator's disks, and I had to reinstall the initial emulation state from backup tapes.

Oviously I talked to the PC dude, to make sure he installed a Virus scanner into the emulator, before I opened it's use up to the virus ridden 'customers'.


----------

